# When did you tell people?



## Laura22 (Aug 17, 2010)

Just another curious thing really:

Matt and I have agreed not to tell anyone until at least 12 weeks so I can speak to a midwife and have a scan done. Just so we know that bubba's healthy and growing nicely.


Doc thinks I am 5 weeks but according to my "calculations" I'm 3/4. Was given an approxtimate due date of 19th April 2011 but that is just a rough guesstimation


----------



## rachelha (Aug 17, 2010)

I told my boss v early on, at about 6 weeks as I had a meeting to discuss my job over the next year, and I am a rubbish liar.  I also needed to tell her so I could get time off for appointments. I had an early scan at 8 weeks, we told our parents and a few good friends then, and made a general announcement after our 13 week scan.  Trying not to let on whilst feeling rough and coming with unstable blood sugars was really tough.


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Laura

As I was being sick most of each day it was hard not to tell people that I was because I think they would have guessed anyway but I left it a few days to tell our parents so that we could get used to the idea first. xx


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hiya,

Bit like the other ladies really, told work early on as I'm an engineer & there are some areas I wouldn't be able to go to whilst preg plus ths need to attend appointments, left it a little bit longer to tell the family as some of them are very 'enthusiastic' which I found just added to the stress!   Second time round because of ketones early on (sugar levels just went haywire!!) they did a scan at 9 weeks, so at least we knew things were still going along, as it were...

I guess you have to gage how comfortable you feel with telling people...not an easy call to make!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 17, 2010)

If your being sick and getting bigger, Its hard to hide from those you are close to or work with. I had to tell work because they would have worked it out anyway. Im slim so when i started getting the bump was no way to hide it.

We had to tell parents because we needed to go a&e about 3 weeks in, once we told my mum wasnt fair not to tell my dad or his folks. And then my brother.
My aunt dropped us off at a&e so she knew for ages too.

Its hard, because it takes over your life. You have loads to do and think about and you cant share it, it drives you mad.

You not having a Scan before 12 weeks?

xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 17, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Just another curious thing really:
> 
> Matt and I have agreed not to tell anyone until at least 12 weeks so I can speak to a midwife and have a scan done. Just so we know that bubba's healthy and growing nicely.
> 
> ...



Congratulations, I told my boss when I was about 11 wks, didn't want to say anything before because Of my age, 42. Hope everything is going really well for you. Sheena


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 17, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> You not having a Scan before 12 weeks?
> 
> xx



I have no idea yet. My doctor said the midwife would get in touch with me around 12 weeks. Don't really remember what was said on the scan but I hope it is an early one. I keep worrying that something's going to go wrong


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Laura,

Try not to worry (don't hit me, I know how hard it is not to stress! ) From what I was told, they don't routinely scan you before 12 wks unless they have a specific reason to.  Just try & take it one day at a time, and look after yourself.


----------



## newbs (Aug 17, 2010)

I told my boss v.early, at around 5/6 weeks in both pregnancies because of time off needed for antenatal appointments, scans etc.  I told my parents almost as soon as we knew too but we waited to tell other family and friends until after the first scan.  I started showing both times by 10 weeks so am glad I told boss early!  It is scary but my feeling was that if anything bad did happen, god forbid, I would've told my boss anyway.


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 18, 2010)

I want to tell the boss but OH isn't too sure yet. Just wants to get past the 1st trimester before letting people know.

I'm lucky with work as I have hours off here and there throughout the day and if I need an appointment, I ring my boss and cancel what work I do have and she gets someone else to cover it.

I think she has an inkling that something's going on because yesterday she was constantly asking me if I was OK but that could just be her being nice. lol


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 18, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I want to tell the boss but OH isn't too sure yet. Just wants to get past the 1st trimester before letting people know.
> 
> I'm lucky with work as I have hours off here and there throughout the day and if I need an appointment, I ring my boss and cancel what work I do have and she gets someone else to cover it.
> 
> I think she has an inkling that something's going on because yesterday she was constantly asking me if I was OK but that could just be her being nice. lol



Maybe you should tell her then, i dont know, i told me boss soon as i knew was only 3 weeks along but had already had to go A&E and have time off work, i wanted her to know why i kept having random days off. You wont be able to hide it in work if your sick. People will work it out 
xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Some people just seem to know without you saying anything, like they have a sixth sense or something! a few people I work with guessed before I had told anyone and I had to lie to their face  I generally told my family and most people in work after I had had my 6 week scan as I was having loads of hypos and they needed to know, the rest of the world we told after my 12 week scan.


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 20, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> Some people just seem to know without you saying anything, like they have a sixth sense or something! a few people I work with guessed before I had told anyone and I had to lie to their face  I generally told my family and most people in work after I had had my 6 week scan as I was having loads of hypos and they needed to know, the rest of the world we told after my 12 week scan.



OMG this happened to me today  I was at my friends house and two of my friends that i have not seen for yonks and yonks were talking away and then one of them just came out with it 'are you pregnant?'. I don't know how she said this or why and i went 'nooooooo'. She then turned round to my other friend and said "ooooo she's obviously at the stage where she can't say anything' - really unbelievable though. When we all said goodbye, they both said they will look forward to a text in a few weeks time!!! I chuckled but am also a very bad liar which they also picked up on 

As for work - i am on leave at the moment and have myself already told them. This is for other reasons too as i am currently having problems with work, going part time and the alopecia saga!! Anyway, to try and make my life easier and less stressful, i have dropped this into the equation too!! My boss loves me at the mo!!! Anyway, i also have an appointment with the DSN on the 6th Sept and i really can't cope with anymore stress and the fact i would have to tell white lies along the way. It goes against all i have said previously as i really didn't want to tell anyone, but i am already finding the less i want people to know the more seem to!!

Still very early days for me but still worries me due to previous experience(s). 

Bernie x


----------

